# Pettex natural nestex disaster !!!!



## ellie123 (May 31, 2011)

My hamster had run out of bedding so I went to my local pet store and bought pettex natural nestex bedding. I took it home and gave it to my hamster who,as suspected pouched it. she then went to the spot where she had chosen to make her bed.
as she was taking the material out of her mouth,it got stuck around her tongue she was standing on her hind legs and pulling her tongue down to the floor-trying to get the bedding off her tongue!! 
could she have been badly injured if I had not seen her and pulled it of her tongue????


----------



## Mousewoman (Aug 4, 2011)

That does sound dodgy !i would take her off the bedding, for now try ripping up toilet paper into little squares that is what i bed my mice on. mind you mice dont have pouches they just carry bedding around, any how i dont think it sounds safe to leave that bedding in. . . . . .good luck hope i was some help . . . .


----------



## ellie123 (May 31, 2011)

yes,i have taken it out and used ripped up kitchen roll pieces instead.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh bless her, I'm glad you saw that she had the bedding stuck and were there to help her.

I use shredded toilet paper for my lot (gerbils, hamsters and mice) and none of them have ever had any problems with it.
It also seems alot softer than actual animal bedding which is good.


----------



## Mousewoman (Aug 4, 2011)

she will be fine on that!! x x xx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Is the nestex stuff like cotton wool bedding? If so get your hammy off it. It has been known to cause severe injuries in animals that are using it as bedding (loss of limbs, tails, etc) as it can so easily wrap around limbs and such and cut off circulation. It should be banned as far as I am concerned! Shredded paper is a good idea, as is recycled paper bedding or paper wool bedding (not wool at all which is also a bad idea, but actually recylced teabag paper that is super soft. Mine love it )


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad you were there. We put the end of toilet roll squares through the bars or the end of the roll in and they pull it in. It distracts them from the munchie thoughts they are haveing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job you are there, unfortunately your story isn't uncommon with that hideous nestex bedding 

And yes ZT you are right it is that horrible cotton wool stuff.


----------



## 106animalsxxx (May 28, 2013)

Good job you were there!! I don't use that horrible stuff any more either cause it was a Saturday and my vets are closed on Saturdays but they are open for emergency only!! In went to clean out my 4 month old hamster named Humbug!! And I noticed he was not coming out to greet me! I opened up his bed and he started charatting his teeth at me I knew something was wrong because he is such a friendly hammy!! I eased him out but something was holding him back!! Then I noticed he had the bedding wrapped around his left leg!! His foot was curved backwards so it was touching his leg. I rushed him to the vet and he had to have his whole leg amputated!! At a cost of £177.70!! Even now 2 months after he has still got a massive bald patch and scars!! I am so so so grateful to the vet though!! The same thing happened to my friends mouses tail fortunately he did not need it amputated but the tip fell off!! I wrote to the company and they said that it probably was not there bedding cause it is scientificly testeted!! I was MAD


----------

